# Jackass 4: Im Trailer werden Kaffeeholen und Klogang zur nervlichen Zerreißprobe



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jackass 4: Im Trailer werden Kaffeeholen und Klogang zur nervlichen Zerreißprobe* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2022)

Herr verteil Hirn, aber passt zu den Amis...


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Februar 2022)

Mein erster Gedanke: Was?! Die gibts immer noch? 

Ich hab da nur Erinnerungen an meine Jugend wo abends auf MTV irgendein Knoxville wieder im Einkaufswagen irgenwelche Rampen runter ist. Dass die immer noch aktiv sind ist an mir komplett vorbeigegangen^^


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2022)

Bei der Überschrift hab ich Sofort das Stromberg Gesicht vor Augen, komisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baer85 (10. Februar 2022)

Ich freu mich drauf.  Erinnert mich total an meine Jugend. 
Wird wohl auch der letzte Teil mit Knoxville, da er schwere Verletzungen von diesem Film davon getragen haben soll.


----------



## cx19 (10. Februar 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf.  Erinnert mich total an meine Jugend.
> Wird wohl auch der letzte Teil mit Knoxville, da er schwere Verletzungen von diesem Film davon getragen haben soll.


Dito. Wochenende, MTV, Biersaufen, Jackass und seine Derivate. Traumhaft.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Februar 2022)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Herr verteil Hirn, aber passt zu den Amis...


Dein erstes Mal mit Jackass? 
Ich hab mich schon vor 20 Jahren über die totgelacht.


----------



## RyzA (10. Februar 2022)

Ich habe die früher auch auf MTV richtig gefeiert.
Mit Kumpels geguckt bei nen Bierchen. Oder vielleicht auch 2-3. 
Wir kamen aus dem Lachen nicht mehr heraus.  
Aber im Kino würde ich mir die nicht angucken.


----------



## Rollora (10. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke: Was?! Die gibts immer noch?
> 
> Ich hab da nur Erinnerungen an meine Jugend wo abends auf MTV irgendein Knoxville wieder im Einkaufswagen irgenwelche Rampen runter ist. Dass die immer noch aktiv sind ist an mir komplett vorbeigegangen^^


Mir ist das damals ja als Unterhaltung zwischendurch nicht so aufgefallen, aber inzwischen denke ich mir: solche Dinge zeigen halt, dass Frauen eigentlich länger leben. Dann aber hast du wieder völlig recht: was die leben immer noch?

Ich habe kürzlich in Teil 3 mal reingeschnuppert, aber da war mir irgendwie nicht zum lachen. Entweder bin ich nun völlig aus dem Alter raus oder ich sollte wieder in Therapie...


----------

